# Udder question on FF does.



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have two does that are due a week apart. Neither has ever kidded before. One the end of Feb and the other a week later. The one that is due the end of Feb. is already developing a tiny bit of a bulge in her udder area. But the other one has absolutely nothing there. I wonder if she is even pregnant but she was bred 3 months ago and has never come back into heat. Is this normal??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give her another week or a little longer.... if she is a week later than the other...check her in a week..... 

And....Feel her udder and see if you can feel a little pooch....sometimes ...you can't see it... but can feel it.... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Some seam to get more of a udder before had and some seam to not start developing it until closer to kidding. If you see no development a few weeks out it may be she is not bred. It to me is easier to tell with FF's since any teat change/udder change is real noticeable.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. I was getting a bit worried cause their is definately no udder or teat change. I have been feeling for a little pouch or something and can't feel anything. She is from a heavy producer and hasn't come back into heat so I'll take a wait and see approach.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :thumb: 

give her a bit more time.... what part of February is it? Depending on.. if it is at the end of it ....she still has a bit of time to start developing.... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a FF that is due at the end of Feb and she has a little bulge going there, yet the doe due after her <3rd time>, has nothing, and the doe due a week after that one <2nd time> has nothing going on either. I'd think if she doesn't get something in the next couple of weeks then maybe be concerned, but seems they all get udders at different times. 
Now I just pray that my latter 2 girls are bred LOL We had to hand breed them because our buck was too short to reach them LOL!!!!
The first doe was standing for the buck for like...3 days straight so there was no doubt she got pregnant LOL


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am always an alarmist.......lol...... or a worry wart........... Charlotte (the one getting the udder) is due the very end of Feb and Chelsea (the one that doesn't have any udder development) is due a week later which would be around March 4.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Chelsea (the one that doesn't have any udder development) is due a week later which would be around March 4.


 Aww...then no worries yet .... :wink:

And it is OK being a worry wart... I am too.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, that is a relief. I can't believe how big Charlottes udder is getting already.....she has a ways to go too but it is really growing, but her dam had an udder like a cow, soooooo.........who knows.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is her genetics then... for a big udder..... at least she should have plenty of colostrum and milk for her babies..... that is a plus.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

